# Pitbulls being gaurd dogs



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So I was watching Pitbulls and Paroles and they had to get this pitbull out of a yard. 

Well it was a big red guy barking and obviously not gonna let them in.... Well a few hot dogs later and some sweet talk in the lady walks to get him lmao. 


This is funny to me because you say anything nice to my dogs and they will invite you right in. The just aren't going to guard much of anything.. Now protect they will. They would protect the family. 

But if we are not here and you have hot dogs... They will show you where the goods are.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ha ha to true My brother say he has his Bully to protect the Family and his akita to protect the bully.


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

im watchingg the same show kinda makes me wish i was in the position to also open a rescue


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that's so funny Dosia would probly help robbers take the tv out if they gave him hot dogs lol. Marley on the other hand was taught as a pup to never take food from strangers so he keeps the yard safe. A few years back Ryan's ex came and tried to steel the bulldogs and she brought rib bones to distract Marley and he had no part of that at all he barked and barked till the neighbors came out and told her to leave or they were calling the police. He also scared away a guy that was trying to take Dosia when he was a baby. Marley's the best boy ever he'll never let any one steal his little brother


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol well since I have to feed china a hotdog in tidbits because she doesnt like to scarf it down like a normal dog she would prob. get mad at the robber and roo at him until he broke it up in individual pcs and fed it to her. So I have nothing to worry about! lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah... all my past pitties have been food mongres! You show em food and they'll help ya load the truck up! Except my pit/chow/blue heeler mix! Alyia is the best dog I've ever owned as far as guarding! She don't care if she knows you or not, if mama or daddy ain't in the house, you ain't goin in either!! And don't dare try to put your hand over the fence and pet her... she'll bite it off! I think I can contribute that to the chow in her though! She'll be 9 yrs old in July and is still in Ga with my oldest two girls! She's a happy couch potato!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Nismo isn't a very good gaurd dog. He acts all loud and mean and then let's people pet him and if they had treats, ohhh boy, it's all over. He's found a new owner lol.
Tiva on the other hand is very protective already.
She barks at anyone walking by us when were walking. And people on Bikes. haha it's not funny and we always tell her to leave it and shoosshh. But then we chuckle.
I always thought nismo would be more defensive, but it turns out he's too in love with people.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

lol! Nizmo sounds like a sweetie! Females are notoriously more protective than males, esp if the males are neutered!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My dogs will bark, but if you say anything nice to them they are immediately receptive of friendship. Man I couldn't imagine how friendly they would get if you gave them food lol..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

lol Holly! They'd literally be man's best friend then, huh!?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Belle ALWAYS runs out the back door and barks at the back fence... tryin to act all tough... but as soon as the person starts talking to her she gets all wiggly and lovable and 'yay its a person!!!' on ya.... she's ridiculous. sounding all ruff and tuff but shes just a big lovable.... bah! LOL!

Rudi is wary of men, I've been trying to break her of it, but with some people she just must get that "vibe". she will bark at them and ill shush her and then if they ignore her for a couple minutes she's best friends with em. if a stranger came thru the door they might be scared of the barks, but that's all they'd get hahaha.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

nahla will bark at the door bell and when a stranger walks in she has never seen she will lick you to death. they just dont have it in them. its funny to think that no matter how these dogs get scatter bred or deviate from a certain line they still dont fall far from the tree. 

great dogs horrible guard dogs lol


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Man I couldn't imagine how friendly they would get if you gave them food lol..


couldnt agree with you more. wave a piece of cheese in front of nahlas face and she will follow you home. hahaha :hammer:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i cant stand that show or the resuce  i just seen them at a pet expo. they had 2 dogs there that were in bad shape tumors, rotten teeth and over weight. insted of just having stuff there about the breed they had a huge banner "pitbulls and parolees" honestly it disgusted me to see them there and the image they are projecting to an all animal expo. 
not to mention a few years ago we tried to go to that rescue to adopt a dog but they refused us because my husband is military and they said they wouldn't adopt to us because military doesn't have stable homes.....well we have been living in the same place for quite sometime. they didn't even let us come down to interview us just denied us over the phone (you have to call ahead or you don't get to see the adoptable dogs). so we ended up buying Peanut and he has a wonderful spoiled life.
okay i am done with my rant.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

for real, Nina will sell me out for a lamb bone...lol.

i dont understand why people think pits would make good guard dogs. use the dogs man has been using for thousands of years, jeez. 
im also sick of walking down the street with Nina and Tyson and encountering pitbulls behind fences trying their damn hardest to get to my dogs. a GSD or Doberman doesnt try to get over the fence...but would love to see you try.

i wish people would train their dogs ( pit or otherwise) to stop barking at everything that passes by. ok, im going off topic.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> So I was watching Pitbulls and Paroles and they had to get this pitbull out of a yard.
> 
> Well it was a big red guy barking and obviously not gonna let them in.... Well a few hot dogs later and some sweet talk in the lady walks to get him lmao.
> 
> ...


Lol yeah Tia! I love that show, i was watching it too lol  Came on at ten over here


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, it really depends on the dog. Trance is a great guard dog and he would not be bought off by food or anything else or that matter. He is pretty aloof with new people if I am around. He is not HA or anything like that, he will not allow strange people around unless they have been formally introduced though, he will be quite aggressive in his behavior, being very vocal and active. He is not afraid, but for a while he's just like "Just don't touch me dude, I don't know you.." He's very stuck up at first. After he gets to know a person he is fine, but he is not very sociable around them even then. He has HIS favored people and everyone else can jump off a bridge. If I am not around, you can forget it. He does not favor certain types of people either, to him, they are all the same. A woman stands no better chance than a man of getting by him. He has all the right temperamental attributes to be a great guard dog. But he is definitely NOT your average pit bull personality. He is very serious.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> for real, Nina will sell me out for a lamb bone...lol.
> 
> i dont understand why people think pits would make good guard dogs. use the dogs man has been using for thousands of years, jeez.
> im also sick of walking down the street with Nina and Tyson and encountering pitbulls behind fences trying their damn hardest to get to my dogs. a GSD or Doberman doesnt try to get over the fence...but would love to see you try.
> ...


because a muscled up pit will always look 100x more scary than a gsd, even if its tail is wagging and it's tongue is out, but can you blame people for being scared? it's like seeing michael clark duncan in public, he's HUGE, and muscular as all hell but 200x nicer than a charlie shean or russel crowe lol


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

ibeffudled said:


> because a muscled up pit will always look 100x more scary than a gsd, even if its tail is wagging and it's tongue is out, but can you blame people for being scared? it's like seeing michael clark duncan in public, he's HUGE, and muscular as all hell but 200x nicer than a charlie shean or russel crowe lol


:goodpost:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Just because a pit looks scary doesn't mean it should be and when it comes to random people a pitbull should be friendly unless threatened or givin a reason to protect.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Any dog that barks is a good guard dog. 
And any dog can be trained for protection work - but IMO there are other breeds that are better bred for the job.
Pits may look intimidating - but for the most part are people pleasers and not cut out for a sole purpose of guarding. IMO.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

tt557 said:


> Any dog that barks is a good guard dog.
> .


A dog that barks is intimidation, that doesn't mean they will guard anything.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> A dog that barks is intimidation, that doesn't mean they will guard anything.


I agree - I'm not good at putting what's in my head into words  
what I meant by it was that a dog that barks can alert you - or at least deter a less experienced criminal.

I just dont like the idea of people getting pits for the wrong reason.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

tt557 said:


> I agree - I'm not good at putting what's in my head into words
> what I meant by it was that a dog that barks can alert you - or at least deter a less experienced criminal.
> .


Very true. I understand your point of the fact that people will just fear them due to look. They don't have to prove much.

I have had many neighbors have issues and me never. Since I have 6 dogs at least one dog is outside all day between the group. People know I have pits and just don't bother.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes - they are a great deterrent. Omi likes to stare out our front window. When we had the stonework done around it - she watched the guys work. She barked the first day they came. A few barks, we told her to stop and then the weeks following she just stared. 

Should someone ever break in - she'd bark all right - but I seriously doubt she'd do more. 

Now the Silky Terrier we had as a kid....he'd attack someone in a heart beat!!
Buttons thought he was a dog of war!


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

I must agree with everyone on here this is most definitely not a guard dog… Yea they are very intimidating that’s probably why your house would not be broken in too. Great protection dog I must say but then again what pitbull isn’t.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

lmao aint that the truth


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Well the media has done all the work making the pit bull into the boogie man with super powers. People who don't know better aren't gonna mess with that.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> A dog that barks is intimidation, that doesn't mean they will guard anything.


..got to it before i did.

EVERY DOG barks, would that make every dog a good guard dog. yes there are dogs that bark when someone/something is near, but imo thats not what i consider a guard dog. a guard dog GUARDS, the barkers merely alert the master to a presence.

And i guess to most people a pit does look more intimidating. 
Me , personally?...on some gruesome Fear Factor episode, I would rather face a handful of pitbulls as i dash across some predetermined neo-medieval obstacle course than GSDs, dobermans, malinois, rotties or certain mastiffs (presas, etc.). but i definitely understand and agree about the intimidationg look of a pitbull to the average person.

...either way, Im not saying id be a happy camper running through an obstacle course full of pits guarding their territory.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

GTR said:


> Well the media has done all the work making the pit bull into the boogie man with super powers. People who don't know better aren't gonna mess with that.


true... but when it is definitely needed in areas of high security, when canine guards are used, they always go with GSDs, Dobes or Malis.

If Ocean's Eleven wants to get to my house and steal my Atari or*Dogs Playing Poker* painting, they wont come across pits in my yard.





















































...luckily neither one is in high demand.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Plus, we have to take into consideration that even if a pit bull has been formerly trained as a "gaurd dog" if he or she bites anyone, it's going to be another "out of control vicious pit bull attack" rather than a criminal being neutralized by Rin-Tin-Tin"...


----------



## 05TurboS2K (Apr 19, 2010)

I agree!

CONTRARY TO WHAT PEOPLE THINK, MOST dogs (aggressive breeds inclulded) WILL NOT PROTECT YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. They will bark, then they will avoid danger. Majority of dogs will flee from danger. That's the cold hard truth. A dog that wouldn't is likely one of two things, a badly raised dog that's insecure and will bite out of fear or a dog that's been trained in protection for this purpose. If you want to be safe in your home, get a dog that alerts you of danger, and then buy yourself a .357 magnum. While a dog trained in protection will do as I ask and bite when I say, there are far too many variables to think you're "safe" just because your dog with with you.


Get a dog that is from a herding breed like a Shepard or a doberman and you'll have a much better time in general. Then do the proper training needed to accomplish this correctly.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

05TurboS2K said:


> I agree!
> 
> CONTRARY TO WHAT PEOPLE THINK, MOST dogs (aggressive breeds inclulded) WILL NOT PROTECT YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. They will bark, then they will avoid danger. Majority of dogs will flee from danger. That's the cold hard truth. A dog that wouldn't is likely one of two things, a badly raised dog that's insecure and will bite out of fear or a dog that's been trained in protection for this purpose. If you want to be safe in your home, get a dog that alerts you of danger, and then buy yourself a .357 magnum. While a dog trained in protection will do as I ask and bite when I say, there are far too many variables to think you're "safe" just because your dog with with you.
> 
> Get a dog that is from a herding breed like a Shepard or a doberman and you'll have a much better time in general. Then do the proper training needed to accomplish this correctly.


OMG s2k!!! I KNOW THAT DOG IN YOUR AVATAR!! He is amazing!!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

GTR said:


> Plus, we have to take into consideration that even if a pit bull has been formerly trained as a "gaurd dog" if he or she bites anyone, it's going to be another "out of control vicious pit bull attack" rather than a criminal being neutralized by Rin-Tin-Tin"...


...so true


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

05TurboS2K said:


> I agree!
> 
> CONTRARY TO WHAT PEOPLE THINK, MOST dogs (aggressive breeds inclulded) WILL NOT PROTECT YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. They will bark, then they will avoid danger. Majority of dogs will flee from danger. That's the cold hard truth. A dog that wouldn't is likely one of two things, a badly raised dog that's insecure and will bite out of fear or a dog that's been trained in protection for this purpose. If you want to be safe in your home, get a dog that alerts you of danger, and then buy yourself a .357 magnum. While a dog trained in protection will do as I ask and bite when I say, there are far too many variables to think you're "safe" just because your dog with with you.
> 
> Get a dog that is from a herding breed like a Shepard or a doberman and you'll have a much better time in general. Then do the proper training needed to accomplish this correctly.


I concur,
i have to be honest with you. I have a Rottweiler, and if someone broke into my home, even if he should attack the intruder, he would only be getting in the way.


----------

